# Miserable "New" Cruze Owner



## DiabloRojo (Apr 23, 2014)

Greetings everyone,

I am reaching out to this forum to seek support and guidance with my devil car. I bought my Cruze used, almost a year ago. Since purchase I have had nothing but problems. I finally contacted GM today and they seem like they don't care, which leads me to believe it's because my car is used, even though i've purchased new GM products before. I'm really disappointed, and i'm looking to post the story here and get some help & advice. 

Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Details, Details! What year, model, transmission, mileage, list of issues, list of repairs & by whom etc? Otherwise, this is just a troll post. Also, what country?


----------



## DiabloRojo (Apr 23, 2014)

*Need help/advice, car stays broken!*

Greetings everyone,

Thanks in advance for taking the time to read this, as it's going to get lengthy. About a year ago (4/29/13) I purchased a Cruze, used, from a General Motors dealer (Dan Vaden, Savannah, GA) It is a 2011 year model, 1.4T

The car had 39,9XX miles on it at time of purchase, with balance of its factory warranty, and an extended warranty. The dealership "prides" themselves on "going the extra mile", and they have done nothing to mirror that. 

A month after purchase my car started overheating. I sent it to the dealership and they informed me the water pump was leaking, and replaced it. Fine. 

A couple months goes by and the car starts running bad. The dealer inspected it (at a cost to me because it's out of warranty now) and replaced a camshaft cover, and a PCV valve under power train and I was then refunded the inspection fee. At this time I also presented a letter for a brake recall, and the dealership told me there was nothing they could do about that. Meanwhile, I had already waited 40 mins in the service drive before someone would help me, even though I had an appointment. I started up a conversation with an elderly man who had his cruze towed in because his brake assist failed and he hit a pole. THEY SENT HIM HOME WITH HIS CAR. He drove it home, because they told him the same thing they told me. We don't have parts to fix it, and if that is a problem, call GM.....

At this point it's December and I notice that my A/C isn't working (It doesn't get very cold here), but I didn't even get time to react to that, because the car started smoking and overheating (again). I called the dealer to inform them the car was spewing fluid out of the radiator, overheating, and I was stranded. They told me that my extended warranty would likely deny my claim for the radiator and condenser and not to bother bringing it in because I clearly wanted it fixed for free, and "that just wasn't going to happen". Rude. I just want to NOT be on the side of the road, and we can discuss the rest later. The completely dismissed me and that's when I quit going to them. I purchased a GM radiator, and had it replaced elsewhere. 

I found another GM dealer, farther from me, who was able to do the brake recall.

After the lower radiator hose clip breaking for no reason and the car dumping all of it's coolant on the side of the road (i'm always on the side of the road)....the car ran okay, until March. 

At the end of March the car started acting weird. It was not running well and was running hot. I left it alone for a few days but it started actually overheating again, so it went back to the dealer who did the brake recall. They told me they would replace the AC Condenser for the deductible stated in my extended warranty and would inspect for the overheating. It has 58, XXX miles

Their findings: April 2, car brought in overheating.
-Water pump is bad (AGAIN, this makes #2)
-A/C Condenser failure, replacing
-Turbo, failing, replacing with all oil return lines
AND...
You guessed it. Radiator, failing (#2) Being replaced.

At this point, I really don't want the car back. It's constantly breaking down, smoking on the side of the road, overheating, or doing something. There is NO trust any longer with this vehicle. It's not a flaw in trust, there is none. I had a cavalier many year back and never a problem...which is why there was no hesitation on purchasing another GM product. They can only have improved in the last 10 years right?

What do I do now? I've called GM today and they told me my car doesn't qualify for repurchase because its out of factory warranty. They said they would contact the dealer and get all of the information on the many repairs and down time and get back to me with a "resolution"...I don't even know what that could entail. Has anyone had experiences like this? What came of it? What do you think my next move should be? I really don't feel like GM is going to do anything. The dealer I purchased from doesn't even talk to me (probably because they know the car is a piece of crap and don't want to fix it or deal with it), and the poor dealer that has it now is trying their best, but it just keeps breaking. 

HELP.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Absolute bummer. Contact the Chevy Customer Care folks here and see what they say. Other than that, it this were mine, I'd be looking to trade it in on something from another manufacturer. I was down this road some time ago with a Ford and believe me, it was worth the pain in the wallet to relieve the headache in the driveway.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey DiabloRojo,

Welcome to the forum! We're sorry to hear of any concerns that you have with your Cruze. We can be reached via private message if our assistance is needed. We look forward to hear from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Moderators: This thread needs to be linked with this thread by the same OP:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/65714-need-help-advice-car-stays-broken.html


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You bought it used. The radiator problems make me wonder if it was in an accident that didn't get reported. I am glad you found a different dealership - the first one was worse than useless. I agree with Jim that you should contact the Chevy Customer Care staff here. They put the GM customer care number to shame.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Man, sounds like you got a lemon! Most of us have not had that much trouble. The Cruze is known to have water pump issues but their on the third design change now and I've not heard anything bad with the newest one out. I had one of them put on my car about 7 months ago now and all is well. I've had two Cruze's with a combined mileage of about 75K, had some problems yes but never a complete break down that left me on the side of the road.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Hm. Used, 39k miles, nothing but trouble... Is it just me or does it sound like this poor guy may have gotten sold a car that was a dealer buyback?


----------



## DiabloRojo (Apr 23, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> Absolute bummer. Contact the Chevy Customer Care folks here and see what they say. Other than that, it this were mine, I'd be looking to trade it in on something from another manufacturer. I was down this road some time ago with a Ford and believe me, it was worth the pain in the wallet to relieve the headache in the driveway.


We tried, but the other manufacturers valued the car at around $7,000....which leaves a severe deficit, and is just ridiculous. I can't even trade it in without putting down a substantial amount of money. The only way out is money, and the only way to stay in, is money, and frustration. Chevy customer care? I called the regular GM number. Wasn't sure there was a better way. How do I get in contact with them?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/3336-chevy-customer-care.html

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DiabloRojo (Apr 23, 2014)

obermd said:


> You bought it used. The radiator problems make me wonder if it was in an accident that didn't get reported. I am glad you found a different dealership - the first one was worse than useless. I agree with Jim that you should contact the Chevy Customer Care staff here. They put the GM customer care number to shame.


 We considered that...but with nothing that we can find, I'm left to just assume poor workmanship, and/or....lord only knows 



cruze01 said:


> Man, sounds like you got a lemon! Most of us have not had that much trouble. The Cruze is known to have water pump issues but their on the third design change now and I've not heard anything bad with the newest one out. I had one of them put on my car about 7 months ago now and all is well. I've had two Cruze's with a combined mileage of about 75K, had some problems yes but never a complete break down that left me on the side of the road.


 I have ZERO doubts that this vehicle is a lemon. If all this happened in the last 11 months...can you imagine what is in store for the future? I bought this car based on my previous GM ownership experience and seeing 3 other friends, locally, who own cruzes and love them. The messed up thing? I love this car. The space, the options, the performance (when it's running)...so it really sucks that it's just consistently breaking and falling apart.



CW_ said:


> Hm. Used, 39k miles, nothing but trouble... Is it just me or does it sound like this poor guy may have gotten sold a car that was a dealer buyback?


 After some research i've found many complaints about the dealer. So at this point I wouldn't put it past them. Some dealerships prey on women, and try to take advantage of them...and i'm quite certain that's what has happened here. If it was a buyback vehicle, would GM have had to disclose that to me today when I called?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Moderators: This thread needs to be linked with this thread by the same OP:
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/65714-need-help-advice-car-stays-broken.html


Thanks Jim, I merged the two.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Ober, my first thought was collision damage also. This is the first time I have seen an owner with broken radiator issues. However, the fact the OP has now had the rad changed twice makes me wonder if something else is going on...

Diablo, I'm wondering if somehow your cooling system is being over pressurized? There's a cap on your coolant surge tank that is supposed to relieve excess pressure in the cooling system. If the surge tank is over filled and the cap is not opening at the correct pressure, the cooling system may be suffering. Your list of failures might suggest that (water pump x2, radiator x2, turbocharger...), however this is just me taking a guess at it. It would be difficult to imagine this condition existing after each time the car was repaired.

Keep a close eye on your coolant level in the tank and make sure it's not over/under filled. That, and getting the cap pressure tested are the only bits of advice I can offer. Good luck!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My thought on the collision damage was from experience. My Transport was hit on the front passenger side (in front of the tire) and the radiator mounts had to be replaced because the radiator was being torqued, which would have led to a failed radiator down the road. If this occurred and the radiator mounts haven't been replaced it can lead to repeated radiator failures. The A/C condenser and tubing is also on the right front of the car and uses some of the same mount points as the radiator.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

DiabloRojo said:


> We tried, but the other manufacturers valued the car at around $7,000....which leaves a severe deficit, and is just ridiculous. I can't even trade it in without putting down a substantial amount of money. The only way out is money, and the only way to stay in, is money, and frustration. Chevy customer care? I called the regular GM number. Wasn't sure there was a better way. How do I get in contact with them?


See Post #5. Send Kristen a PM and let her work her magic. :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

whitelt said:


> GM profit plunges to lowest level in 4 years - Business - CBC News
> 
> 
> **** like this will bring GM down. shame.


Did you bother to read that article? The profit is being eaten by GM honoring problems caused by a "different" company. During the bankruptcy restructuring, the old General Motors was dissolved and a new one formed. There is no legal reason for GM to fix the cars from prebankruptcy but they are doing so to take care of their customers. That lack of caring for customers was one of the reasons GM went bankrupt.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you obermd for your kind words! 

Hey there DiabloRojo, If you'd like our assistance, you can send us a private message here on the site! We look forward to hearing form you!

Thank you,

Andraya R.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Dumb Dutchman (Nov 7, 2020)

DiabloRojo said:


> Greetings everyone,
> 
> I am reaching out to this forum to seek support and guidance with my devil car. I bought my Cruze used, almost a year ago. Since purchase I have had nothing but problems. I finally contacted GM today and they seem like they don't care, which leads me to believe it's because my car is used, even though i've purchased new GM products before. I'm really disappointed, and i'm looking to post the story here and get some help & advice.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read this.


I don’t have any help but I will say the cruzes are another example of American automobile junk. My daughter has a 2011 Cruze. Had 6k miles when it was bought. It now has 146k and needs a water pump. That’ll be pump#6. Also replaced temp sensor housing and reservoir. Forever leaking coolant somewhere


----------



## Dumb Dutchman (Nov 7, 2020)

cruze01 said:


> Man, sounds like you got a lemon! Most of us have not had that much trouble. The Cruze is known to have water pump issues but their on the third design change now and I've not heard anything bad with the newest one out. I had one of them put on my car about 7 months ago now and all is well. I've had two Cruze's with a combined mileage of about 75K, had some problems yes but never a complete break down that left me on the side of the road.


My daughters 2011 Cruze. Ready for water pump #6 @146k mi. Car is a piece of junk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Dumb Dutchman said:


> My daughters 2011 Cruze. Ready for water pump #6 @146k mi. Car is a piece of junk


Look for a thread..he put a lower thermostat and isn't having the issues you all are having.

220 will cook any engine components. The gen2 went back to 190 standard temp.

The thread installed a 176. The heater won't be toasty but the engine won't be cooking either.

I don't know if he did something to lower the radiator fan kick on. 231 on the gen1 compared to 210 on the gen 2..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2019)

DiabloRojo said:


> *Need help/advice, car stays broken!*
> 
> Greetings everyone,
> 
> ...


Hi..iHi..im having the same issue's. Before my Cruz I had a Colbolt....( that's another story) engine light on both refused to go out. My lists of repairs on both to long to list. But new on the list is OVERHEATING, TRAC CONTROL AND STABILTRAC AND NEVER ENDING " ENGINE LIGHT" I live in Amish country and I'm thinking of getting a horse n buggy😁 I'd rather look at the back end of a horse taking a [email protected]! Then my 2016 Chevy cruise👍🏇💩🤔


----------

